# Site giving error after installing Appleseed social network



## nisargshah95 (May 19, 2011)

*[Solved] Site giving error after installing Appleseed social network*

Hi guys, I just installed Appleseed social network at Frontpage | Appleseed [X10Hosting] . It was configured correctly and there were no problems. But now I get this error which you'll greet as soon as you open the site. Can anyone help me out on what should I do?


----------



## khmadhu (May 20, 2011)

post your setup and config..?
looks like some apache problem..   check the apache logs..

https is loading correctly.. with cpanel default page    *projecteon.pcriot.com/

BTW why dont you put u r site in https.  it will be secure..


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 20, 2011)

Here's my .htaccess file:


```
#-------LOCAL RULES----------------

#------APPLESEED RULES--------------

RewriteEngine On

Options +FollowSymlinks -Indexes

# Go directly to these files, do not process through image.php
RewriteRule .*^themes.*\.gif$ - [L]
RewriteRule .*^themes.*\.jpg$ - [L]
RewriteRule .*^themes.*\.png$ - [L]

# Redirect to legacy location for now
RedirectMatch 301 ^/legacy/photos/(.*)/profile.jpg$ /_storage/legacy/photos/$1/profile.jpg
RewriteRule ^_storage/legacy/photos/.*/profile.jpg - [L]
RewriteRule .*^_storage/legacy/photos/.*/icons/.*\.gif$ - [L]
RewriteRule .*^_storage/legacy/photos/.*/icons/.*\.jpg$ - [L]
RewriteRule .*^_storage/legacy/photos/.*/icons/.*\.png$ - [L]

# Redirect to image.php
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteRule .*\.jpg$ system/appleseed.php [L]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteRule .*\.gif$ system/appleseed.php [L]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteRule .*\.png$ system/appleseed.php [L]

# Redirect appleseed configuration request attempts to 403 Forbidden message.
RewriteRule .*conf$ legacy/code/error/403.php [L]

# Redirect attempts to access the install script.
RewriteRule ^index.php.*$ / [R]
RewriteRule ^$ system/appleseed.php

# Redirect everything else to Appleseed initialization.
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule (.*) system/appleseed.php
```

Here's the original .htaccess file (htaccess.original):


```
#-------LOCAL RULES----------------

#------APPLESEED RULES--------------

RewriteEngine On

Options +FollowSymlinks -Indexes

# Go directly to these files, do not process through image.php
RewriteRule .*^themes.*\.gif$ - [L]
RewriteRule .*^themes.*\.jpg$ - [L]
RewriteRule .*^themes.*\.png$ - [L]

# Redirect to legacy location for now
RedirectMatch 301 ^/legacy/photos/(.*)/profile.jpg$ /_storage/legacy/photos/$1/profile.jpg
RewriteRule ^_storage/legacy/photos/.*/profile.jpg - [L]
RewriteRule .*^_storage/legacy/photos/.*/icons/.*\.gif$ - [L]
RewriteRule .*^_storage/legacy/photos/.*/icons/.*\.jpg$ - [L]
RewriteRule .*^_storage/legacy/photos/.*/icons/.*\.png$ - [L]

# Redirect to image.php
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteRule .*\.jpg$ system/appleseed.php [L]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteRule .*\.gif$ system/appleseed.php [L]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteRule .*\.png$ system/appleseed.php [L]

# Redirect appleseed configuration request attempts to 403 Forbidden message.
RewriteRule .*conf$ legacy/code/error/403.php [L]

# Redirect attempts to access the install script.
RewriteRule ^index.php.*$ / [R]
RewriteRule ^$ system/appleseed.php

# Redirect everything else to Appleseed initialization.
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule (.*) system/appleseed.php
```

Here's the lighttp-rewrite.conf file:


```
url.rewrite-if-not-file = (
        "^/themes(.*)" => "system/appleseed.php",
        "(.*)" => "system/appleseed.php$1"
)

url.redirect = (
        "^/index.php(.*)" => "/"
)
```

Is anything wrong with them? When I configured it, the database and all were configured correctly. Is there some issue with root privileges??


----------



## khmadhu (May 20, 2011)

first check whether 80 port is occupied by lighttpd or apache..? 
give this command and see..

nmap -T Aggressive -A -v 127.0.0.1 -p 1-100

check the error logs of apache or lighttpd . also check the paths for its permissions.. 
u r site is not even giving 404 error!
IMO u have missed some php  modules. try to install that. 

which unix u r using..?


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 21, 2011)

Hi guys. I have solved the problem now. I just had to add 
	
	



```
Rewrite Base /
```
at the start of .htaccess file and now it's up and running. Thanks for your support anyways.


----------



## khmadhu (May 23, 2011)

good to hear that..


----------

